# MY R32 GTR AT STORMOUNT



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

A few nice shots of my gtr at stormount N.I.,for road safety awareness wknd..


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely looking R32. 
Doesn't that Cerbera look bloody low beside yours. Didn't realise they were that low....mind you it does have it's rag down


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

GTR looks great mate!


----------



## hellcry (Feb 1, 2011)

paul creed said:


> Lovely looking R32.
> Doesn't that Cerbera look bloody low beside yours. Didn't realise they were that low....mind you it does have it's rag down


It's a chimeara


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

So Clean. Looks Great!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hellcry said:


> It's a chimeara


Actually, if you want to be fussy, it's a Chimaera


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looking sweet!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Sod the bl**dy TVR!!
Pucker R32 you've got there.:thumbsup:


----------

